# safe glue for gluing rocks together?



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

is there safe glue for gluing rocks together?


----------



## hcnbessell (May 15, 2010)

Hi, depending on what rock it is ,you can use ....

lava rock or slate,sand stone and some limestones you can use aquarium grade silacone aslong as the stone is bone dry.

cure this for at least 24 hours before using in tank.

if rock is crumbly ie tufa drill and use cable ties.

this is a great way to do arches with live rock, make sure the drill is not on hammer as you will end up with live gravel!!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*epoxy*

has anyone ever used any type of epoxy in tanks ,weather its for securing rocks or repairing things ,just curious 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've heard of people using glue gun glue, but I'm not sure how safe this is.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Glue*

i have used the glue gun glue but after a few weeks it tends to deteriate,have also heard that people use krazy glue to hold plants togeather could never get it to work for me thos
thanks 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try a sandwich of gel-superglue + two-part epoxy + gel superglue.

Do this to dry/semi-dry rock. There are a lot of aquarium-safe two part epoxies. Usually $10 - $15 a 4 oz tube.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glue*

kewl thank u , is there any ingredients that i should deff not use i am more concerned with the two part epoxy thanks 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just go with trusted brands from the LFS - might be a buck or two more than the hardware store brands, but at least it's known to be safe. I've use Marineland, Two Little Fishies, Tailored Aquatics brands and they've all worked great.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

When I was in wal-mart they had a glue that was speficially for aquariums, I cannot remember the name unfort. It was with all the super glues


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Any cyanoacrylate glue will work - I personally use the gel one from Dollarama (because I go through so many tubes of it), with no ill effects on the reef or any other tank.


----------

